# Cooking goat meat- suggestions wanted



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I would love to hear suggestions on cooking goat meat.
My husband needs his meat to be very tender, hope this is not a problem with goat meat.

Thanks


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Try cooking it in a pressure cooker until it falls apart then add BBQ.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I have only cooked meat I raised that was processed prior toi 7 mos old- I raise Boers. I have found that shoulder steaks, ribs,shanks, and chops are as tender as any other meat and I broil or barbeque or bake same as lamb or beef. The leg meat to me is not as tender and drier so I usually use it in stir fries, crock pot, soup etc. This is of course my personal preference.
The favorite thing I do chops, shoulder steak, etc is to coat with a little bit of olive oil, rub garlic, thyme, onion powder and pepper into them and broil- fast and easy. But if you look in the receipe section you;'ll find lot of other great receipes.


----------



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

There's a recipe section??
I didn't find it when I looked, will look again.


----------



## tberggren (Jan 21, 2008)

OK I found it but it only had two recipes for goat meat. :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I say just do not do it. :ROFL: :ROFL: Sorry, I had to.

I give you all lots of credit, I could never eat one of my babies.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.boergoats.com has some receipes. I find that any lamb receipe works with goat too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The biggest thing is cook it low and slow in a liquid. We cook it in a salt brine which is 8 cups of water, 1/4 cup of salt and 1/4 cup sugar, molasses(that gives it a really good flavor) or real maple syrup. Then we cook it in a crock pot all day long and the meat just falls off the bone.

For chops, we marinate them in the same brine, then when it comes time to cook, we put them on a jelly roll pan and put vermouth and lime juice over them along with the brine and cook it at 325 for an hour and a half. This makes the BEST chops, its better than steak!!


----------

